# Are pesticides a problem?



## wutang (Sep 18, 2008)

I have 2 crabapple trees in my front yard.  A few years back we had them sprayed so they would not produce fruit because we hated the mess the crabapples made. A year later we had them sprayed again. The next year they did not produce fruit but all their leaves fell off very early in the summer. A tree service sprayed again for some tree disease. Now the trees do not produce fruit but still loose their leaves very early in the summer and by the end of summer they look like it is the dead of winter. They are unsightly and I am ready to cut them down.  I have read on this forum other people using crabapple wood to smoke but just wanted opinions on if the chemicals would be an issue.  Keep in mind the spraying happened over a span of a couple years starting 5 yrs ago until about 3 years ago.  Any thoughts???


----------



## packplantpath (Sep 18, 2008)

When was the last time they were sprayed?  

Most times it should not be a problem because most chmicals do not have long persistence, but if recent it can be an issue.  You need to know the name of the chemical, it's properties, and when it was applied to be sure.


----------



## wutang (Sep 18, 2008)

I can try and contact the company and find out the specific chemicals. The trees were last sprayed about 3 years ago.  Also when I cut them down I would still let the wood dry/season for another 6-12 months.  Even more time will have passed by the time it is burned for smoking.


----------



## packplantpath (Sep 18, 2008)

3yrs, I wouldn't worry at all.  Pesticides/herbicides are designed to be less persistent than that for safety reasons.  Smoke on I say...

Though I have never used crabapple, sounds great.


----------



## mrwizardgi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey Wu-

If this works out for ya, let me know if you'd ever want to trade for some mullberry...just a thought...

J-


----------



## wutang (Sep 18, 2008)

Will do. I have 2 of these trees so I would have a pretty ample supply after I get it cut and seasoned.  Would definately be willing to trade.


----------

